
​Lust for public Wi-Fi trumps security concerns - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/lust-for-public-wi-fi-trumps-security-concerns/
======
zer0defex
Guess I'm the odd one out then, I have never and will never use public wifi
networks. I don't even trust connecting through client's office wifi networks.
On the rare occasion I have no other option in work situations in client
offices, I'll use a VPN through a virtual machine completely isolated from my
host environment. It's just not worth the risk. Always wear digital condoms
folks.

